# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  حرام عليك يا شداد

## ابو راما

*عليكم الله الزول دا ما مجرم حرب 
الشوط الاول بس يكفي لاعلان الجهاد عليه
*

----------


## غندور

*حرام عليك يا شداد
*

----------


## غندور

*in ggi..b ggsg'm ,b gg[hi
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*العنوان حرام عليك يا شداد
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*dkwv ]dk;dh hf,vhlh
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*ينصر دينك يا ابوراما (الترجمة على الشريط)
*

----------


## ابو راما

*شكرا يا حاج 
حاشية
عساك بلغت الصحة والعافية
وارجوك راجع الخاص
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

in ggi..b ggsg'm ,b gg[hi



pgdg .lk; dhvds
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مجرم حرب ساي مفروض اوكامبو يطالب بيه عديل بلا و انجلا الله لا عادوه ...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

dkwv ]dk;dh hf,vhlh



hkj, o'vdk     w]rj ,hlkj
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*يا أبو راما جهجهتنا ...

كورنر :
تم تعديل العنوان ...
*

----------


## احمد نجيب

*شداد بتاع الجداد هاااي هاااي
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*تسلم يا ياسر







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

pgdg .lk; dhvds









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

hkj, o'vdk w]rj ,hlkj




*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ليس المهم مافات ولكن المهم ماهو آت

لاعبي الجيل الحالي زمنهم إنتهى
الرك في المستقبل في الأولاد الصغار
أتمنى أن يكن إنتصار الأمس دافعاً لهم لحب الوطن
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والله مافات كتير الحمدلله بداية التصفيات الراجل اخد استمارة سته 
لابديل لمازدا في المنتخب بس يصبرو عليهو
*

----------

